# Cits ... >  Skaitītājs ar vairākiem LED ekrāniem

## SnacK

Sveiciens!

Ir nepieciešama palīdzība vadības bloka / kontrollera izvēlē. Vadības blokam jābūt rūpnieciski ražotam (paštaisīts variants ar atmel / pic nederēs). Viņam ir jāveic salīdzinoši primitīva skaitīšana, saņemot signālu no vairākiem sensoriem. Sensori darbojas kā releji un nekāda augta frekvence tur nav. Skaitīšanas rezultāts jāatēlo uz 7 segmentu led ekrāniem. Ekrāni ir vairāki un izmanto RS485 savienojumu, diemžēl vēl nezinu kāds ir komunikāciju protokols, tāpēc nepieciešams kontrolleris, kuram šo protokolu varētu izveidot pats pēc vajadzības. Kā arī visiem skaitīšanas datiem ir jābūt nosūtāmiem uz PC.
Tad nu lūdzu Jūsu palīdzību, jo pašam nav bijusi saskarsme ar šādiem kontrolleriem un īsti pat nezinu kādā virzienā sākt meklēt. Esmu sācis skatīties uz vairākiem automatizācijas vadības blokiem, piem., Siemens LOGO!, bet neatradu kurš no tiem spētu nodrošināt RS485 savienojumu.

----------


## Amazons

No mazajiem kompaktajiem diez vai ko atradīsi. Varu ieteikt skatīties uz Mitsubishi FX sērijas baltajām kastītēm.
P.S. vajadzētu nedaudz lielāku izklāstu par tavu sāpi, tad varbūt varētu ko precīzāk piemeklēt

----------


## SnacK

Iekārta nepieciešama autostāvvietā brīvo vietu skaitīšanai.
Par sensoriem kalpos induktīvās cilpas. Sistēma netiek būvēta no jauna, bet gan daļēji atjaunota, tapēc ekrāni paliek vecie. Ekrānu kontrolieri ir bāzēti uz Atmel 8-bit MCU un nav rūpnieciski ražoti. Esmu nolasījis softu no MCU un šobrīd mēģinu izprast komunikāciju protokolu.

----------


## JDat

Un kas ir jāpgreido? Varbūt savu kodu uz esošajiem MCU uzrakstīt...

----------


## SnacK

Jāuzstāda jauns skaitītājs. ekrāni paliek esošie. Esmu jau apsvēris domu tiem ekrānu kontrolleriem uzrakstīt jaunu softu, bet vienalga paliek aktuāls jautājums par iekārtu, kas veiks pašu skaitīšanas procesu un datu pārsūtīšanu uz ekrāniem.

----------


## marizo

Pēc posta, ka ekrānu kontrolieri ir uz Atmet, man galīgi nav saprotams nosacījums: "Vadības blokam jābūt rūpnieciski ražotam (paštaisīts variants ar atmel / pic nederēs)"

----------


## SnacK

Ekrāni jau ir gatavi. Skaitītāja šobrīd nav.
Tas, ka skaitītājam jābūt rūpnieciski ražotam, nav mans nosacījums, tāda ir prasība no augtāk stāvošajiem.

----------


## SnacK

Joprojām gaidu kādu ieteikumu.

Mazliet precizētas prasības:
8 digitālās ieejas no sensoriem
Brīvi programmējams RS485 ports.

Vairākiem modeļiem, ko esmu apskatījis, RS232 vai RS485 ports tiek piedāvāts tikai izmantot kopā ar kādu gatavu komunikāciju protokolu.

Man nepieciešmas, lai varu brīvi pa baitam sūtīt caur to portu. Varētu kaut vai pavisam elemtāri: [adrese][ciprs 1][ cipars 2][ cipars 3][Carriage return]

----------


## marizo

Bāc, nu pilnīgi sirds sāp.. Uzdevums, ko var veikt ar PIC/Atmel kontrolleru, bet vajagot kaut ko rūpnieciski ražotu.

Pasakai augstāk stāvošajiem, ka vajadzēs rūpnieciski izgatavot jaunu mikrokontrolleru, kas mācēs sūtīt datus caur RS485 ar "mēģinu izprast" vai arī "[adrese][ciprs 1][ cipars 2][ cipars 3][Carriage return]" protokolu.   ::   ::  

cik dzirdēju no sētas puikām, jauna mikrokontrollera izgatavošana pa lēto esot Ķīnā.

----------


## Vikings

Tak priekš kam jaunu mikrokontrolieri, ja prodžektam piķis pietiek paņem kādu sprāgušu PLC (vai dajebko industriāla paskata), izmet ķidu, uzzīmē savu sakarīgu plati un uztaisi tā, ka vidēja līmeņa cilvēks atšķirību nepateiks. Ja jau projekts te forumā guļ tik ilgi un vēl aizvien aktuāls tad jau laika to visu izdarīt pietiktu.

----------


## Epis

> Mazliet precizētas prasības:
> 8 digitālās ieejas no sensoriem
> Brīvi programmējams RS485 ports.
> 
> Vairākiem modeļiem, ko esmu apskatījis, RS232 vai RS485 ports tiek piedāvāts tikai izmantot kopā ar kādu gatavu komunikāciju protokolu.


 neder kāda gatava salodēta Plate, kas atbilst tiem industriālajiem standartiem? :
  tempertura -40°C ~ +85°C +attiecīga vibrācij, mehāniskā izturība  utt..  
un parasti tādiem produktiem arī piedāvā kautkādās Kastītes kā opciju.
tādas plates Netā papillo, vai arī tev vaig tos gatavos blociņus, (nu tie ir dārgi, salīdzinot ar pliku MCU plati).
es pēc prasībām saprotu, ka tava priekšniecība negrib lai pats kautko no 0 meistaro, un paņem kādu gatavu produktu.
sliktākā gadijumā paņem kādu ARduīno plati argusā, elfā, ja uztās stāv industriālā līmeņa MCU tad plate arī var tikt uzskatīta gandrīz vai par industriālo. jo SMD detaļas jau visas tur tos parametrus, un rupniciska plates ražošana garantē kvalitāti, ar rokām jau neviens nelodē tās SMD plates lielos apjomos.

----------

